# Struts-Write Anweisungen in Hyperlink einbauen



## Guest (6. Jul 2005)

1: <logic:iterate id="myContent" collection="<%= ik.getInhalte()  %>">
2:    <tr>
3:    <td width="20%"><bean:write name="myContent" property="ueberschrift"/></td>
4:    <td width="70%"><bean:write name="myContent" property="text"/></td>
5:    <td width="10%"><a href="/CMS/Inhalt.jsp?option=add&id=3">
6:        <bean:message key="general.editieren"/></a></td>
7:    </tr>
8:    <bean:write name="myContent" property="id"/>
9: </logic:iterate>

Bei obiger Aufzählung wird das Ergebnis eines Datenbankzugriffs ausgegeben. Wie zu sehen ist, werden zuletzt alle ID-Elemente ausgegeben. Wie bekomme ich diese ID-Elemente in Zeile 5 eingefügt?


----------



## daLenz (7. Jul 2005)

da verschachtelte struts-tags nicht möglich sind musst du entweder denn html:link-tag benutzen oder über <%=myContent.id%> die id  im link ausgeben.

greetz


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jul 2005)

bau dir den URL string am server zusammen in eine einzige Eigenschaft?


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2005)

Da ich das Ganze in einer Aufzählung hatte, habe ich es wie folgt gelöst:


```
<logic:iterate id="myContent" collection="<%= ik.getInhalte()  %>">
	
<tr>
	<td width="20%"><bean:write name="myContent" property="ueberschrift"/></td>
        <td width="70%"><bean:write name="myContent" property="text"/></td>
        <td width="10%">
        <html:link page="/view/InhaltEditView.jsp" paramId="text_id" paramName="myContent" paramProperty="id">
    		<bean:message key="general.editieren"/></html:link>
        </td>
</tr>
</logic:iterate>
```


----------

